# The most disturbing thing youve seen/experienced



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 11, 2006)

well the title says it all. it could be a film, a scene in real life, a picture anything. 

Id love to answer this question, but i get disturbed by so many things i could not honestly answer. Though i think the internet and many shock websites are the source of most of my disgust (even though i sometimes actively look for them)

I hope no one gets offended by anything that is said here, bucause i can imagine some things being a touchy-subject


----------



## KenM (Sep 11, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I have experenced was getting banned from ENworld for expressing my opinion I did not attack anyone on here, but I guess if your opinion is not popular, you get banned. So much for free speech.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 11, 2006)

The first thing that came to mind was the nightmare that woke me this morning.  Back when I was about sixteen or so I lived on highway 101 and Moro Road in Prundedale, CA.  The area was given the prestige’s title of Blood Alley three of the four years I lived there.  We went to accidents as a sort of first responder- telling the 911 operator what was needed so they could get a jump on the ambulance, and fire and keep traffic flowing to get those vehicles on scene.

There were a lot of accidents that were bloody, and some I have blocked from memory, while some I can’t seem to get away from.

I ran down the driveway across the street.  On the south bound right shoulder was a car, hit on the left side (came on the highway into fast moving traffic to slow?), the door gone, cars going by a slowly, bits of debris in the lanes, and a man between the north and south bound.  I dodged through traffic wishing that my cordless phone had some distance on it (back then they would only reach to the base at a distance of about thirty feet).  I saw that he had something laying on and beside his belly- large spaghetti (?).

I stopped some ten feet away.  He woke after how long I had been staring.  He started screaming when he saw what was hanging from his body, and trying to put them back inside.  

I turned and jogged back to range for the cordless, hearing him scream for help.  It was one of the few times I wanted a gun while doing that very “job” so that I could help him.

Normally when people were hurt I would sit with them, tell them they would be alright, give them my shirt as a pressure bandage, and try to keep their feet up (an EMT had told me to do that much), but this guy I could not.  After I hung up the phone I checked his car- there were no passengers.  Ignition off.  The other car checked- everyone was seat belted and there was a couple bumps and stuff but they were okay.

CHP was there, and EMS there too.  I looked at the EMTs- whom I knew, and saw that look (“god, I wish I could help this guy- someone get me a gun.”).  The EMTs told him he would be okay, and gave him a shot- mid scream he faded and was unconscious or dead.  If they did end him he was better off.

That is the one that comes to mind but only because it woke me this morning.  Mind you that that was twenty odd years ago.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 11, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing I have experenced was getting banned from ENworld




Wow, you must lead a charmed or extremely sheltered life if that's the worst.  Be thankful.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 11, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I've ever experienced was seeing my mother dying in hospital. She had a rare (and whoa do I mean rare) disease named schleroderma (or somesuch) which (1) causes the skin on the outside of your body to harder up like callous (sp?) and then (2) causes the insides of your body to harden up like a callous. It was lucky (well, in a way - how is dying lucky, right?) that she ended up getting very sick very fast due to other ailments affecting her, and she passed away within a couple or a few weeks of contracting this second set of problems. It was moreso disturbing becasue I was only 11 at the time, and didn't really understand what was happening. But I knew something, deep inside of me, was really, really bothered by that whole situation.

As for this:


			
				KenM said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing I have experenced was getting banned from ENworld for expressing my opinion I did not attack anyone on here, but I guess if your opinion is not popular, you get banned. So much for free speech.



See, here's the thing: there's no such thing as free speech on a forum; you must comply with the guidelines you agreed to when signing up, and frankly your messages are the cause for a great deal of grief here on the boards, thus coming at odds with those terms, not to mention the actual people (well, the mods and/or admins) that have to deal with 3 billion *alert* messages they get from one of your threads. So give it up already; whining about it on a thread not intended to be about your bias of "geeks vs jocks" is not helping your situation or your angle, and will only serve to get you _permanently_ banned from the boards.


----------



## werk (Sep 11, 2006)

Ignoring KenM, I have also seen some nasty stuff.  A couple of car crashes were particularly graphic.  I used to live in Indiana, way out in the country, corn country, and the roads are pretty flat and strait, so it's easy to have someone going WAY too fast.  That didn't seem so shocking to me at the time, having grown up on a farm, I was used to seeing the inside of animals, blood, gore, etc.  

I also used to be an athletic trainer, and saw a track coach with a javelin run through his leg, pinned him to the ground.  I've seen, cleaned, and stapled shut many a gaping wound, along with tons of broken bones and joints, including compound.  I've observed a bunch of orthopedic surgery, which can be pretty brutal.  I used to be a lifeguard and have had to perform CPR on obviously dead people because it was procedure.  I used to be a rescue scuba diver...until I found someone.  

Of all those, I'd say the worst or most traumatic was the CPR and scuba recovery, they still seem fresh in my memory.  I'm not really bothered by any of it in my daily life in any way.  I don't freak out in an emergency, but I think that comes from the training more than previous experiences.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 11, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> So much for free speech.



Ken, as we discussed -- if you have a problem with site moderation, discuss it with us privately via email. Don't bitch about it in public. This is a long-time rule. I guarantee that doing otherwise will be _exceptionally_ counter-productive.

There's no right to free speech here, and we never claim there is. We're all here at Morrus's, Henry's, and my forbearance, because we're all guests in Morrus's digital home. We can't be everywhere at once, so moderators act for us when needed. We try to be as consistent and even-handed as possible; we'd *much* rather have people self-edit themselves so that problems never even appear.

We don't have a lot of rules here; no politics, no religion, nothing that would offend our grandmas, and you follow moderator instructions when they give them. That doesn't happen too often, but there's almost no better way to get suspended or banned than purposefully ignoring a moderator. This is true even if you don't agree with that they've asked you to do.

Anyways, all further discussion on this issue should take place via email (all mod email addresses are available in a sticky thread in Meta) or in the Meta forum. Sorry for hijacking.

-- o --

The REAL reason I swung by the thread was remind folks that the most disturbing thing you've seen might not be appropriate to discuss here. Use good judgment, as you have been already.


----------



## Kurashu (Sep 11, 2006)

Mother freaking snakes on a mother freaking plane.

If I didn't laugh, I think I would have gnawed my hands off.


----------



## KenM (Sep 11, 2006)

I take it back, the most distrubing thing I have seen was my own Mom on crack and trying to hit me up for money.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 11, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> well the title says it all. it could be a film, a scene in real life, a picture anything.
> 
> Id love to answer this question, but i get disturbed by so many things i could not honestly answer. Though i think the internet and many shock websites are the source of most of my disgust (even though i sometimes actively look for them)



The most disturbing thing I've seen was my uncle suffering from lung cancer after years of smoking. He died a few months later.

To this day, I cannot see the need nor want to have cigarettes in one's lives. Besides, I have my own hereditary health problem to deal with.


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, it may sound strange, but I would have to say the movie Jaws. I saw it when I was but a wee lad and it scared the ::AHEM!:: out of me!

To this day I am still afraid of large bodies of water and (of course the essence of the thing) what might be in that large body of water.... And yes, I know it is an "irrational" fear. Sigh. 

Other than this ... I was with my grandfather (on my legal papa's side - the one who was most like a "grandfather") when he had the heart attack that eventually resulted in his death. I was the last to see him conscious. That REALLY shook me up. It happened in a humongous (sp?) mall - a mall so big it has it's own private zip code. I felt totally helpless and alone. I was numb for weeks afterward and it took me years to "get through it".


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2006)

5 years ago today


----------



## Harmon (Sep 12, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> To this day, I cannot see the need nor want to have cigarettes in one's lives.




Agreed.

My step mom smokes.  She watched her father die, day by day for years, smoking while he was on O2 and she still smokes.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 12, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, it may sound strange, but I would have to say the movie Jaws. I saw it when I was but a wee lad and it scared the ::AHEM!:: out of me!
> 
> To this day I am still afraid of large bodies of water and (of course the essence of the thing) what might be in that large body of water.... And yes, I know it is an "irrational" fear. Sigh.



AH! You've just reminded me of MY irrational fear of water for the exact same reason  

I think it was Jaws 2, where the giant banana is being pulled by a motorboat, and then JAWS himself leaps out of the water and rips the living crap outta that inflatable toy, killing some little girl on the end of it. Man, I hate going in the water alone thanks to that...

OTOH, I like to swim


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2006)

Most disturbing? Dunno. I've witnessed way too much messed-up crap to really care about rating it. 

Leaving aside things that are really, really unsuitable for these boards, I'll just share a few random memories about:


Knowing a teenage girl (about the same age I was at the time - i.e., ca. 12-14) who had to carry her drunk mother back home from the bar a couple times a week.

Having to talk a seriously suicidal friend out of killing himself - out of the blue, on the phone, in the middle of the night.

Passing by the site of a traffic accident just before the police got around to covering up the body of the motorcyclist that had been hit by a (smallish) truck.

Helping somebody close to me move out of her abusive girlfriend's place; having to break up several fights - _not all of them started by the same woman_ - before anyone got hurt.

Seeing the picture of a woman I knew in the newspaper. The context? She had traveled to Florida with her new boyfriend, the man who had just been revealed to be Austria's most infamous serial killer. (Fortunately, she wasn't hurt.)

Realizing (again through the newspaper, IIRC) that a guy I once had chatted with for a few minutes was the brother of a (domestic, political, dead) terrorist.

Witnessing my aunt waste away from grief.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> 5 years ago today




That's high on my list, too.   

The other things really aren't suitable for these boards.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 12, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> My step mom smokes.  She watched her father die, day by day for years, smoking while he was on O2 and she still smokes.



My cousins are struggling to quit.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I've seen so far today is the title of a thread in General -- "What do you do with fairies?"

I shudder.  What _do_ you do with fairies?


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 12, 2006)

In things you can post about here?

For me that would be heights. It's not just the fear, it's also the compulsion to jump off. Acrophobia is nasty stuff.

The really bad stuff? Let me put it this way... Give me a good sword and a room full of pedophiles and there's going to be blood on the ceiling. And I pray you never learn why.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 12, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I witness more and more is the pace at which our contemporary civilization is destroying the world.


----------



## ph34r (Sep 12, 2006)

Goatse

Nuff said...


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2006)

Finding out that some guy in my College Psychology class helped murder a Columbia Daily Tribune sports editor.  We weren't even friends, but still being in class with a murderer is still disturbing.


----------



## ceratitis (Sep 12, 2006)

i live in jerusalem and had been fortunate enough to not get hit by any bombs but close enough to go help. after i just walked away in a sort of daze until a friend managed to call my cell and came to pick me up. i have only few clear memories, guess i repressed the rest.
Z


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Sep 12, 2006)

Personally, I have got nothing that is worth adding to this thread of my own.  But my mother has a number of experiences that would qualify for this thread.

-- Realizing that a friend that was visiting had a fatal heart attack while visiting her, and failing to rescusitate him.

-- While doing home visits for Saskatchewan social services, finding the person she was to check on dead in his vehicle.

-- While on a lunch break from work, finding a man who had a fatal heart attack while parking a car at the bank.  His blind spouse was with him.  (It might have been wife that had heart attack and a blind husband)

-- Assorted other horrors that one would encounter over the course of a carreer in Social Services.

Other than that, my grandmother was a nurse during WWII and helped treat the wounded who were evacuating from Dunkirk as the Germans bombed it.  And my grandfather was a bomber pilot in the RCAF, and participated in the bombing of Dresden, so while he may not have directly seen the results, he did participate.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 12, 2006)

Most disturbing?

Hmm... I've seen my share of tragedy, pain, blood and guts too, but hands down the most "disturbing" thing I ever saw was a news documentary show about prisoners.

One of the gang leaders led an attack on some other prisoners, and one of the prison cameras caught him in the act.  Basically he was sitting on one guy and just casually stabbing him over and over; pausing, finding a new spot and then stabbing again.  

Chilling in its cold-bloodedness.


----------



## Henry (Sep 12, 2006)

Most disturbing? I've not experienced it, but I've heard of it, was a man who got twisted by a subway train, so that his body was trapped , twisted 180 degrees, in a subway tunnel. He was still alive, in shock, so no pain from the accident, but would die as soon as he was removed. So the authorities called his loved ones down to say goodbye, because once they freed him, he was a dead man.

Just the thought of what a family would have to go through, the thoughts running through this guy's mind, and knowing exactly how and when you'll die and there's nothing to stop it. Scary thought.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2006)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Most disturbing?
> 
> Hmm... I've seen my share of tragedy, pain, blood and guts too, but hands down the most "disturbing" thing I ever saw was a news documentary show about prisoners.
> 
> ...




I saw that video... It was pretty chilling. It wasn't that it was so violent, but what got me was how casual they were about it. It's like they just stabbed some guy 30 times then went and had lunch or something.


----------



## Khayman (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, it's a toss-up between seeing a nurse debride my father's gangrenous toe every morning for a year; the countless animal carcasses and bags of feces I exhumed on one forensic case; or the little kid's fingernails and flesh that I sorted through on another case.  

The middle one wins in terms of sheer smell.


----------



## Blood Jester (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll go with "most disturbing _this week_" to make it easy. 

Some dumb woman, at a grocery store, wrist deep in a bin of "scoop you own" coffee beans, saying to her ~4 year old "You can feel them, it feels really neat, try it!" as he followed her repugnant lead and stuck his boogery hand in another bin.

Um, lady *THAT'S OTHER PEOPLE'S FOOD!*

What is wrong with people?!?

And yes, five years ago is close on my all time list.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 13, 2006)

My entire relationship with my ex-wife, from beginning to horrible end; as seen in hind-sight from a position of sanity.

That I didn't kick her out of my house shortly after she moved in, that I let her move in in the first place, that we got engaged, then married.  The entire marriage to a person that freaking _Insane!_ and destructive.  The long, drawn out divorce from someone so completely off-the-beam.  The pile of just wacked out insane letters she sent to her lawyer and mine.

The so-called "friends" who scattered in the wake.  Good riddance, you showed your true worth as human beings, one and all.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 13, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> Most disturbing? I've not experienced it, but I've heard of it, was a man who got twisted by a subway train, so that his body was trapped , twisted 180 degrees, in a subway tunnel. He was still alive, in shock, so no pain from the accident, but would die as soon as he was removed. So the authorities called his loved ones down to say goodbye, because once they freed him, he was a dead man.



There's a term for that. What is it called? Tamponade(sp)?


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 13, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> In things you can post about here?
> 
> For me that would be heights. It's not just the fear, it's also the compulsion to jump off. Acrophobia is nasty stuff.
> 
> The really bad stuff? Let me put it this way... Give me a good sword and a room full of pedophiles and there's going to be blood on the ceiling. And I pray you never learn why.




Sigh ... God bless you sir. If my idea why is anything like what I also experienced when I was but a "wee lad" I certainly understand.   

On to other things....


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 13, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing I've seen so far today is the title of a thread in General -- "What do you do with fairies?"
> 
> I shudder.  What _do_ you do with fairies?




Well admiral - historically most of the tales have you running AWAY and having as little to do with them as possible. Read the ancient ones - people would disappear and never come back. Scarry stuff if you really think about.

If you found one you were REALLY scared about what might happen to you. They were dangerous, not-earthly (in the "human" sense), and unpredictable to the extreme. The sidhe are one example that comes to mind most immediately....

It's only recently (i.e. last 4 centuries or so) that all this nonsense about fairies being "fun" began to pop up.


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 13, 2006)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> I saw that video... It was pretty chilling. It wasn't that it was so violent, but what got me was how casual they were about it. It's like they just stabbed some guy 30 times then went and had lunch or something.




You should read Alexander Solzhenitsyn's Gulag Archipelago. It explains much....


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 13, 2006)

Chimera said:
			
		

> My entire relationship with my ex-wife, from beginning to horrible end; as seen in hind-sight from a position of sanity..... The so-called "friends" who scattered in the wake.  Good riddance, you showed your true worth as human beings, one and all.




That's very sad ... I know many who experience such a thing and lose their "friends". Sometimes that hurts some people more than the whole thing with a marriage gone bad.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 13, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> 5 years ago today




amen, brother.



			
				ph34r said:
			
		

> Goatse
> 
> Nuff said...




damn, beat me to it!  well, tubgirl might be a close second.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2006)

Um, anyone listen to Tony Hawk's show on Sirius Faction today?  I didn't see what was referenced, but just hearing it described was pretty awful.  And that's about all I can say about it here.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 13, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> *So much for free speech.*



I didn't realize *EN World* is not a public [government] property.

*chuckles*   

AFAIC, this is *Morrus's* property, virtually *Morrus's* house. He set the forum up, not your government. Either you abide by his ground rule or you get kicked out.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 13, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sigh ... God bless you sir. If my idea why is anything like what I also experienced when I was but a "wee lad" I certainly understand.
> 
> On to other things....




Oh, not me. My concern is for children and their families


----------



## ceratitis (Sep 13, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> There's a term for that. What is it called? Tamponade(sp)?




actually tamponade is when you bleed into a pocket of muscle aroud your heart and the pressure kills you. isnt this whole "man twisted by tube" an episode in "homoside, life on the street"?  or was it based on a real story?
Z


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 13, 2006)

The most disturbing thing i have seen is going out on a blind date to find my date (to my shock and utter disgust) was my mom


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 13, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing i have seen is going out on a blind date to find my date (to my shock and utter disgust) was my mom



So... did both of you went to her place or yours?


----------



## BOZ (Sep 14, 2006)

schwing!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 14, 2006)

ceratitis said:
			
		

> actually tamponade is when you bleed into a pocket of muscle aroud your heart and the pressure kills you. isnt this whole "man twisted by tube" an episode in "homoside, life on the street"?  or was it based on a real story?
> Z



According to TV.com, the_ Homicide_ episode was based on a true story.


> One viewer, Paul Schwarz, noted to me that the genesis for this story might have come from something he'd seen on TV, an HBO production called "The Best of Taxicab Confessions". A cop in New York rides in a cab and tells the driver about the "most upsetting thing he ever saw," a man who is hit by a train, a recreated in this episode.




dragonhead, who the heck set you up?


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 14, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> So... did both of you went to her place or yours?



They were one in the same


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> dragonhead, who the heck set you up?



 Some online dating service. She said she was a single skinny 21 year old. now im in to older women (ask my wife, shes 4 years older then me) but not that old. :\


----------



## Ghendar (Sep 14, 2006)

I was on Kazaa one day and came across a video titled "woman shot in head" I said, "yeah sure right", not believing it or thinking it was a news video or something. I downloaded it and boy was I sorry I watched it.

It was this young woman crying hyterically with a gun pointing right at her head. She just kept crying over and over until the trigger was pulled. Man, it disturbs me just to bring it up again. That image was with me for days. Just wondering what that poor woman went through before she was murdered.

yeah, you might be saying, "it was a fake". If you'd actually seen it you'd realize it wasn't a fake.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> They were one in the same



Oh, dude! I think you have an Oedipus complex.

Sorry for your plight. I'm really REALLY trying to stop laughing.


----------



## crystal (Sep 14, 2006)

pictures someone I know braught back from this darn war in Irac......Not something I wanna look at ever again.......


----------



## Nareau (Sep 14, 2006)

Watching my girlfriend get LASIK.  They zoomed a camera REALLY close to her eyeball, and displayed it on a 30" TV screen.  The part where they _sliced off a piece of her eyeball_ made me turn ghost-white.  By the time they were _burning her eyeball with a laser_, and I watch the wisps of smoke rise up...I had to go for a little walk.

Spider


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

crystal said:
			
		

> pictures someone I know braught back from this darn war in Irac......Not something I wanna look at ever again.......



Makes you feel guilty with what you have compared to the people who don't have, huh?


----------



## Tiberius (Sep 14, 2006)

Ghendar said:
			
		

> yeah, you might be saying, "it was a fake". If you'd actually seen it you'd realize it wasn't a fake.




I think I've seen the video you refer to (side note: those who grossly mislabel video files irk me!), and seem to recall that it looked like it was faked. For instance, the "entry wound" appears very shortly before the weapon is fired (IIRC), and the resultant "blood" on the wall looks much more like it was thrown from above between takes than actually sprayed by an exit wound.  So, I wouldn't worry about having watched a woman die; I'm pretty sure you haven't.


----------



## caudor (Sep 15, 2006)

The worst, watching my father die in front of me.  Even now, I can't bear to go into it further.

Second worst, which was a stupid mistake, was watching the Nick Berg video I found on the internet.  At the time, I was suffering from clinical depression (due to losing my Dad), and at any other time I probably would have been disgusted at the thought of watching it.  So, somehow expecting it to be somewhat 'edited' and thinking nothing could be worse, I watched it.  Needless to say, the event messed me up even worse.

I'm receiving excellent treatment and doing very well now days.  And I'll never make the mistake of watching something like that again.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 15, 2006)

i have no desire to watch anyone die for real, even on film.  i've never had a desire to watch faces of death either.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been pretty fortunate. Most things I have been able to handle. However, the most distribing thing I've experienced is when my mom had her nervous breakdown. I was almost 17 at the time, wokeup in the morning. My mother had called the police multiple times because she was _sure_ she had ran people over with her car.

I'll never forget the heart-break when I was caring for her and I couldn't find her. I found her 8 blocks away because she was "trying to live in the desert". It's so hard to really express when that feels like....


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 15, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing i have seen is going out on a blind date to find my date (to my shock and utter disgust) was my mom



lol, that didn't creep me out, but it gave me my laugh for the day


----------



## Zweihänder (Sep 15, 2006)

It's all about the Internets.  The most disturbing thing I've ever seen was a video of a motorcycle crash in which a man lost his legs, and another one was stuck so hard in the torso that he DIED.

Yeah.  That and gore-porn in general.  Man I hate 4chan.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 15, 2006)

Most disturbing: Back in Wellington, where I grew up and call home most of the busses are trolley buses that run off electricity from overhead cables. Their rather quiet and can generate some speed without the noise of a regular engine.

Well couple years ago one young lady was about to cross Willis St, she poked her head out around the mini-van she was standing behind and looked left rather than right. The bus caught her in the side of the head.

What I saw was her lying on the ground, blood pooling and people having to hold her down – the twitching was terrible. She was trying to get up while simultaneously losing control of her nervous system.  It’s the twitching of her legs that’s stayed with me.

Very sad. She was only like 20 or 21, 2 weeks away from graduating from University when she was hit and killed.

 Very sad and that image has stayed with me ever since.


----------



## Ghendar (Sep 15, 2006)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> I think I've seen the video you refer to (side note: those who grossly mislabel video files irk me!), and seem to recall that it looked like it was faked. For instance, the "entry wound" appears very shortly before the weapon is fired (IIRC), and the resultant "blood" on the wall looks much more like it was thrown from above between takes than actually sprayed by an exit wound.  So, I wouldn't worry about having watched a woman die; I'm pretty sure you haven't.




Well, I truly hope you're right, because it still disturbs me.


----------



## Ghendar (Sep 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i have no desire to watch anyone die for real, even on film.  i've never had a desire to watch faces of death either.




I agree. I've never seen Faces of Death and don't plan to do so. 
I downloaded that vid mainly because I didn't believe it was real, or that maybe it was mislabled.


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 15, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> lol, that didn't creep me out, but it gave me my laugh for the day



It was disturbing because she was using one of those sites, and lied about who she was and what she looks like. In hindsight, its hilarious, but at the time, it was creepy. It is now a story that gets brought up every christmas at our house.


----------



## ken-ichi (Sep 15, 2006)

Mine was driving back from the library where I worked towards the highschool at around 4 pm. A teenager jaywalked right out in front of the van two cars in front of me. The sight of the blood pool spreading towards the curb is still pretty vivid.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i have no desire to watch anyone die for real, even on film.  i've never had a desire to watch faces of death either.



 Yeah, I'm not interested in that kind of thing, either.

However, I'm very interested in military history. Because of this, I've still seen quite a few people die for real on film. Most were in documentaries about wars and other violent times of the 20th century (and generally B/W); the others were in the news (ISTR to have seen the execution of the Romanian dictator and his wife, for example).
Then again, I suppose some of those shown to be shot in the documentaries were only wounded rather than killed.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 15, 2006)

true, true...

i'm not saying i've never seen anyone die on film, or that i wouldn't do so.  generally, if i do, it's because the deaths are part of an event and not the event themselves.  i mean, i wouldn't think to myself, "hey, i wonder what it looked like when someone got their head chopped off" and proceed to act on that curiousity, but if i was watching some sort of documentary and someone got decapitated, i would be disturbed by that but probably not enough to stop watching or anything.


----------



## Vargo (Sep 15, 2006)

I was a witness to this accident:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/284037_bus06ww.html

Ignore the comment about a pre-accident scuffle, it's just attention seekers making up stuff for the press.  I saw the whole thing from before the accident (noticed the bicyclist wobbling, saw her get bumped) and stuck around afterwards to help Metro and the police.  I'm doing relatively well now myself, haven't had any nightmares for about a week and a half.  I heard (but not confirmed - I asked a bus driver about her yesterday) that the bus driver is still under psychiatric observation at this point.

There were two horrific elements to it - the sheer amount of unluckiness that was involved in the accident (the timing was _just so_ - a second earlier or later and she would have lived) and the aftermath of the accident - the tires went directly over her body and head, leaving only her arms and legs untouched.  I actually went and checked to see if she was still alive, but it was obvious there was nothing left that one could call a living human.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the damage was so extensive they weren't even sure if it was a woman who had died the morning after the accident.  Found out that piece of information when a officer called me up and was asking if I was certain it was a woman who had fallen under the bus, several people said it had been a man.


----------



## caudor (Sep 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i have no desire to watch anyone die for real, even on film.  i've never had a desire to watch faces of death either.




Just to clarify...I did not _desire_ to watch him get killed when I watched the Nick Berg video (I know that sounds crazy).  What I wanted to do was to see the terrorists; I was in disbelief that someone in the real world could be so vile.  I still have this strange sense of denial that something like that really happened in the real world.

I didn't make it through the whole thing either.  As soon as I saw the knife come out and I heard screaming and saw him get pushed over, I left the computer and went to the bathroom and literally started crying.  I wished I would have clicked it off before I left because i could hear the noise coming from my room.  It was the first time I felt physically ill from hearing something.

Now days I don't even watch rated R movies; I'm like hyper sensitive to violence.

By the way, I remember reading somewhere that Faces of Death was faked, although I don't remember where I read that...it just stuck with me after I read about it.  I've never seen the movie, but I've heard of it.  I wouldn't want to watch it even if it was fake.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 16, 2006)

human beings have an amazing capacity for cruelty.  i guess things have changed, at least in the minds of some people in some parts of the world.  it used to be commonplace that executions and torture and the like were not only tolerated, but encouraged basically everywhere in the world.  just watch the end of braveheart, for example.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 16, 2006)

Never did I go to see a death or a dead body, but when you are the only person present, and someone is clearly dying, I felt compelled to do what I could to help them, whether it was encouragement, kindness, or what have you.  It was hard to do, esp at the age I was doing it (mid to late teens), and it has screwed me up, but it was my sacrifice to those that needed the help.

One thing I saw that comes to mind all to often-
Back in the mid eighties no one took car seats, or seat belts really serious.  

I was directing traffic for an accident- the CHP was just arriving, both accident victims were okay, but they were blocking two lanes one north and one south bound.  Part of one of the still functioning north bound lanes was blocked so I was trying to keep the rubber neckers moving.

This little girl, about two or three was in the back of a station wagon, playing with dolls and things (the back was made up like a play pen), her Dad driving slow rubber necking as they went past, he slowed a little and the car behind him bumped his bumper.  The girl (looking right into my eyes) lost her balance and fell forehead first into the tail gate of the car she was in.  She bounced back, her eyes wide, and very white, her forehead looked like a baseball was just under the skin.

The two drivers stopped right there, neither knew what had just happened.  Dad was looking at his car when I slammed into the other driver- whom was approuching dear old Dad with a "hay, I'm sorry, was there any damage," kinda look.

"You killed her- did you get a good look at the F-ing accident?" I was out of my mind.  

When the CHP tossed me down I was looking at the Dad holding his daughter in his arms, balling, the EMTs showing up for the other accident were there, but she was gone.  

I have hated rubber neckers sense.  It was perhaps one of the saddest things I have ever seen.  There was no reason for her to die, it was just morbid people wanting to see the worst day of someone else's life.

Take care all.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=174439


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'm not saying i've never seen anyone die on film, or that i wouldn't do so. generally, if i do, it's because the deaths are part of an event and not the event themselves.



 Yeah, I figured as much.  (And it's generally true for me as well.)


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 17, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> human beings have an amazing capacity for cruelty.  i guess things have changed, at least in the minds of some people in some parts of the world.  it used to be commonplace that executions and torture and the like were not only tolerated, but encouraged basically everywhere in the world.  just watch the end of braveheart, for example.



Never heard of a more recent case of disembowelment as a form of sanctioned torture. Though I have heard of a pregnant women being forcibly undergoing C-section by the kidnapper (usually a disturbed woman) who wanted a baby, and left the victim helpless and untreated once the kidnapper got what they wanted.

Cruelty? Many would deny and claim it is inhuman, but you and I know better. It is the lowest denominator of humaniti.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow. Reading this thread makes me realize just how lucky I am.

Still, dreaming about dying by gunshot/snakebite/drow torture is no picnic.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 18, 2006)

With all the stuff I saw in my youth, I find now that one of the most disturbing that that I have ever experienced is my parents and in laws reaction to my daughter- disinterest.

Its pretty saddening to think that after all these years of pestering us for grand children they would react this way, but so is reality.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 18, 2006)

Not much compared to others, but when I was in about 4th grade, coming home on the school bus, as the bus was swiftly moving up the street to my bus stop. Just about two hundred feet from the stop the whole rear of the bus shook with a loud thump.

I whirled around (I was in the back seat) and saw a large black lab flopping around on the street with its head flattened.  Completely flattened, while the rest of the body was intact just flopped around. 

The dog's owner raced out to the street soon after that... the dog had chased its ball out into the street after it was tossed there by the owner. Gradually the body stopped moving. Of course with it being out bus stop we got to get a closer look at the scene in person.

Being vicious little brats, most of us on the bus teased the bus driver about that for years afterwards. I wasn't the type of person to tease, but I do look back in disgust at myself for laughing and smiling at the name-calling.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> Still, dreaming about dying by gunshot/snakebite/drow torture is no picnic.



I have dreamt often waking up inside a coffin.


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 19, 2006)

How about waliking in on your parents, while there doing it, i was 9 when that happened, i couldnt sleep for months after that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2006)

Ghendar said:
			
		

> I was on Kazaa one day and came across a video titled "woman shot in head" I said, "yeah sure right", not believing it or thinking it was a news video or something. I downloaded it and boy was I sorry I watched it.
> 
> It was this young woman crying hyterically with a gun pointing right at her head. She just kept crying over and over until the trigger was pulled. Man, it disturbs me just to bring it up again. That image was with me for days. Just wondering what that poor woman went through before she was murdered.
> 
> yeah, you might be saying, "it was a fake". If you'd actually seen it you'd realize it wasn't a fake.




If it's the video I'm thinking of, it's not real. Here is non-gory screen shot, is that the one you are talking about? I have read a few different articles debunking it, and after watching it a few times, it does look really fake... Like I have seen hollywood movies that are more realistic.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2006)

I just found the article that officially debunks it. http://www.alexanderjason.com/videoanalysis.htm


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 19, 2006)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> I saw that video... It was pretty chilling. It wasn't that it was so violent, but what got me was how casual they were about it. It's like they just stabbed some guy 30 times then went and had lunch or something.



I saw a similar video of some U.S. military fellows firing on a little encampment of enemies somewhere in the middle east.  The video was from their vehicle's camera (probably a helicopter) and the audio was from their headset mikes.  They were just casually talking to each other, cracking jokes, pointing out targets, and tearing humans literally in two with a chain gun.  Something is seriously wrong with people.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 19, 2006)

9/11 was pretty disturbing, as was goatse and tubgirl (ugh!). 

But probably the most disturbing thing that sticks with me is a video I downloaded from one of those shock video sights before I really realized the extreme nature of some of these sites. There were a couple of land rovers parked in a nature preserve or something. One of the men got out to take a picture of the nearby lions (yes, the first disturbing thing was this guy was dumb enough to do that). One knocked him down from behind and they just started attacking the guy as his attempts to ward off the lions became progressively more feeble. The people still in the land rovers were honking the horns and making noise to try to scare off the lions and small kids were bawling in the rear seats.
I still can't completely shake the image years later.

Thanks for giving me this opportunity to share!


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 19, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I have witnessed personally is also my best "creepy gamer story".  The gamer in question (call him "B") was one of those overweight, unwashed troglodytes that everyone tries to stay away from at cons.  He also had the work ethic of a sloth, and so he ended up on welfare, living on mac & cheese and D&D books.  I met him through the Amiga computer club in my town.  I was about 15, and had been trying unsuccessfully to find a gaming group to play with for ages, and when I found out he played, I signed up.  The group was motley, but actually not that bad.  Just you average Canadian white trash guys, all over 30.  I was the odd one out, being a kid.

Anyway, I managed to get another friend of mine allowed in the group, and we spent a lot of time together as a result.  I used to trade Amiga games with B, and one day my friend and I went over to his place (a basement bachelor apartment) to do so.  It was epic in its lowness.  The place was covered with dirty laundry and there was the unmistakable smell of used tissues (IYKWIMAITYD), so strong it was fairly nauseating.  There were porn magazines stacked here and there, and dried-up used bowls and plates.  I'll give him credit though--no drugs or alcohol (he couldn't afford them anyway).  So we sat there on the only available surface, his mattress of questionable merit, and waited while B copied some programs.  We chatted about computers and gaming for a while, and eventually he went to the bathroom down the hall.

At this point my friend did something.  I'll never know why, but he reached over and opened a drawer on B's dresser.  Inside were some socks and some cut-up glossy paper.  Closer inspection revealed that the glossy paper was cut from Sears catalogues.  More inspection revealed that all the images were of children modelling underwear.  We replaced the clippings, closed the drawer, and never spoke of it again.  I didn't game with that group for very much longer, and in fact ended up gaming for quite a long time with a peripheral group that was run by another guy on welfare, who was much less of a reprobate.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 19, 2006)

I once watched Ang Lee's _The Hulk_.

RC


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2006)

billd91 said:
			
		

> 9/11 was pretty disturbing, as was goatse and tubgirl (ugh!).
> 
> But probably the most disturbing thing that sticks with me is a video I downloaded from one of those shock video sights before I really realized the extreme nature of some of these sites. There were a couple of land rovers parked in a nature preserve or something. One of the men got out to take a picture of the nearby lions (yes, the first disturbing thing was this guy was dumb enough to do that). One knocked him down from behind and they just started attacking the guy as his attempts to ward off the lions became progressively more feeble. The people still in the land rovers were honking the horns and making noise to try to scare off the lions and small kids were bawling in the rear seats.
> I still can't completely shake the image years later.
> ...




The lion video is fake also. It was on one of the Faces of Death films. Probably 75% of the Faces of Death stuff is fake. As far as I know, the only clips that were proven to be real are the autopsy clips... Which really aren't that disturbing.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 19, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> How about waliking in on your parents, while there doing it, i was 9 when that happened, i couldnt sleep for months after that.



 *nods* That's how I first found out about my mom and stepfather. I was ca. 11 at the time.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 19, 2006)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Something is seriously wrong with people.



But don't let anyone say you don't support the troops!


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 19, 2006)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> The lion video is fake also. It was on one of the Faces of Death films. Probably 75% of the Faces of Death stuff is fake. As far as I know, the only clips that were proven to be real are the autopsy clips... Which really aren't that disturbing.



Okay, what _is_ this Faces of Death thing? I keep seeing it mentioned, and I have no idea what it is...


----------



## sniffles (Sep 20, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Personally, I have got nothing that is worth adding to this thread of my own.  But my mother has a number of experiences that would qualify for this thread.
> 
> -- Realizing that a friend that was visiting had a fatal heart attack while visiting her, and failing to rescusitate him.
> 
> ...



I haven't really witnessed anything truly disturbing in my life (thank goodness), but some of my family members have had experiences similar to yours. 

My mother watched her family home burn to the ground when she was about 8 years old. It was in the early 1930s and they lived on a farm with no running water or telephone. She had to run a mile to the nearest neighbor for help while her aunt and two brothers pumped buckets of water to try to put the fire out.

One of my maternal uncles was in the Philippines during the death march to Bataan. He joined a group of guerillas who refused to surrender and spent a long while in the jungle, suffering malaria and fungal infections while trying to avoid the Japanese.

I guess about the most disturbing thing I've ever seen is my ex-husband going through a schizophrenic episode, believing that our town had been hit by a nuclear bomb. He woke me up at 2 a.m. while he was trying to radiation-proof our apartment by taping Christmas wrapping paper over the windows. On other occasions he tried ot build a sort of 'dreamcatcher' out of electrical tape on the steering wheel of our car, assembled a diorama of some imaginary location out of assorted household goods on our bedroom floor, and demanded that I stab him with a pair of scissors (I didn't oblige).


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 20, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Okay, what _is_ this Faces of Death thing? I keep seeing it mentioned, and I have no idea what it is...



It is a series that has collected alleged filmed scenes of death, torture, or serious injury.  Call it a snuff film if you like, supposedly most of the death scenes have been proven faked, fwiw.  I recall that during the '80s it was a big phenomenon among the "Beavis and Butthead" set.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 20, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Okay, what _is_ this Faces of Death thing? I keep seeing it mentioned, and I have no idea what it is...




http://www.facesofdeath.com/

A lot of cheesy semi-real gore and supposed videos of death from around the world. I'm amazed you never heard of it, I thought that it was a law that everyone had to watch these at a sleepover sometime around the age of 14.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 20, 2006)

Nope, never heard of it before reading this thread.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 20, 2006)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> The lion video is fake also. It was on one of the Faces of Death films. Probably 75% of the Faces of Death stuff is fake. As far as I know, the only clips that were proven to be real are the autopsy clips... Which really aren't that disturbing.




Well that is a relief. It sure did stick with me, particularly when the guy twitches when it looks like the lion is biting him in the side. 

Now if only someone could prove that tubgirl was a fake... please?


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 20, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> I once watched Ang Lee's _The Hulk_.
> 
> RC



Don't make me, Ang Lee.  You wouldn't like me when I'm Ang Lee.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 20, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *nods* That's how I first found out about my mom and stepfather. I was ca. 11 at the time.



Don't nobody lock their doors these days?


----------



## Harmon (Sep 20, 2006)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> http://www.facesofdeath.com/
> 
> A lot of cheesy semi-real gore and supposed videos of death from around the world. I'm amazed you never heard of it, I thought that it was a law that everyone had to watch these at a sleepover sometime around the age of 14.




The Faces of Death video is pretty sick- wanting to watch te blood and gore stuff is not something anyone should ever even want to see and those that do need some serious help.  Trust me, when you see someone's arm torn off or half of someone's head missing- you know that anyone that is interested in that kind of entertainment needs some serious help.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 20, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> The Faces of Death video is pretty sick- wanting to watch te blood and gore stuff is not something anyone should ever even want to see and those that do need some serious help.  Trust me, when you see someone's arm torn off or half of someone's head missing- you know that anyone that is interested in that kind of entertainment needs some serious help.



I don't know about that.  I used to watch a lot of old horror movies back in the day.  American stuff, European stuff, Asian stuff when I could get it.  It was fun, and some of the best movies I've ever seen were bloody, gruesome horror films.  I don't think this is indicative of anything except that viewing violence makes you feel intense--different people react in different ways, from feeling queasy to getting an adrenaline rush--and some people like to play with their emotional states like that.  I hardly think that merits a trip to the padded rooms to dance the thorazine shuffle.

The difference between watching snuff films and watching blood and gore is that in the former case, you're going in with the assumption that you are watching actual people get hurt, and in the latter case you're going in with the assumption that you're watching mere depictions of people getting hurt, which can be an experience anywhere from comedy (e.g. early Peter Jackson films) to fairly disturbing (e.g. Dario Argento), depending on how much suspension of disbelief the director wanted to achieve.

This is a critical distinction, and one around which the issue of censorship pivots.  I could say more, but it would quickly get political.  Suffice it to say that a desire to view violent images is not evidence of mental problems, but a desire to watch others suffer is, and everyone would do well to learn the difference between these two things.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 20, 2006)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Don't nobody lock their doors these days?



 Y'know, that's a very good question. 'cause this was in the bathroom, which was the room that could be locked the easiest (since it didn't even take a key to lock it from the inside) in my mom's old apartment.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Sep 21, 2006)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> I don't know about that.  I used to watch a lot of old horror movies back in the day.  American stuff, European stuff, Asian stuff when I could get it.  It was fun, and some of the best movies I've ever seen were bloody, gruesome horror films.  I don't think this is indicative of anything except that viewing violence makes you feel intense--different people react in different ways, from feeling queasy to getting an adrenaline rush--and some people like to play with their emotional states like that.  I hardly think that merits a trip to the padded rooms to dance the thorazine shuffle.




I would concur.  I dont watch alot of horror movies, but alot of the ones I do watch can be pretty bloody.  I sum it up like this.  I like watching people bleed.  I do not like watching people scream very much.  The kind of horror that I dont have a great deal of stomach for are the ones where people are subjected to a great deal of torture before they die.  Some parts of House of 1000 Corpses are a good example, and its the reason I have not watched movies like Saw, or Hostel.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw a jumper go off the top of the *Ming Court* hotel in Vancouver without a lot of "I'm gonna Jump!" nonsense.

We were just walking by across the street and suddenly this body just hit the ground in the middle of the road. Burst like a water balloon. I had no idea there was so much blood in a body.

His head came off and rolled about 20 feet away.

I freaked out. My girlfriend threw up.

I took advantage of the free counselling the city offered the witnesses.


----------



## DerHauptman (Sep 22, 2006)

Combat...real combat in modern war...

It is without a doubt the single event in a man's life that will change him forever.  It brings out the best and worst in men.  

Some respond as heroes others as complete cowards but most respond with something between duty and self preservation.  

It is a long, seemingly endless period of extreme boredom punctuated with frequent but brief assaults upon ones senses and emotions.     

Emotionally, one feels everything in a most vivid and clear way.  One seems to feel all at once; fear and comfort, clarity and confusion, joy and sadness, loss and gain, and the most vivid of all is love and hate.  

One can hate and want to utterly destroy another person, erase him from life in the most violent and effective way possible then ironically, at the same time one can find true and unconditional love for one's comrades in arms, the overwhelming desire to fight together and to never let each other down is almost palpable.  There is no greater love than that between two men in on the battlefield they will die before they let each other down.    

I have experienced all of the above first hand on numerous occasions - from 1984 to present I have been in every conflict the nation has had.  Actually, I have been in some that we never did have.  Working in special operations for 15 out of my 22 years I have lost friends both in spirit, when a young family dies because of the time one spends away from home, and in body when a friend dies in one's arms. 

However, none of the first hand remembrances I related above come close to those that below.  

Some have the misguided impression that military leaders love and enjoy war and instigate it to justify their own jobs, i beg you to consider this....

As a senior leader, (field grade officer) for me the worst of all feelings is that of helplessness.  US Army Special Forces is the best fighting force on the planet, who's members have the best equipment and the absolute best training available.  Combine that with the the best intelligence and plans that me and my expert staff can come up with, then send these wonderful men out to combat the enemy, then realize that regardless, some of them will never return.   That is my new worst, worse than any first hand combat experience I've ever had.  

I recently commanded a task force in Afghanistan with a unique mission.  I was the commander of 5 teams, I was told I could neither accompany nor deploy forward of a certain point.  It was my first experience with senior command, I was no longer a shooter, a hard pill to swallow for me.   

Now, for me war is to sit and stare at the map and listen to my men in contact, calling for one another, hearing the professional fear (a controlled fear not the crippling kind) or in their voices and in one instance the to hear a man's obvious pain.  

The more one listens to the radio, the the more one wants to be there with them, then as suddenly as it all began it ends, the radio is silent for a moment....

Then my Captain calls in the SITREP...a simple number on the radio 2 friendly KIA.   

Something I will never ever forget....worse, way worse, than getting shot at myself.


DH -


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 22, 2006)

DerHauptman said:
			
		

> Then my Captain calls in the SITREP...a simple number on the radio 2 friendly KIA.
> 
> Something I will never ever forget....worse, way worse, than getting shot at myself.
> 
> ...



I understand what you are implying (they were all killed, perhaps?) but what does this mean, actually? I'm not familiar with the lingo, is all.

and TB, that sounds like a terrible experience man. At least the jumper only got himself, and not some poor ped or driver... (reminds me of hearing some sick story where a suicidal person jumps off a bridge, and lands on a car, killing a young girl inside. The jumper then procedes to sue the driver for ruining her suicide attempt   :\  Some people, I tell ya....)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 22, 2006)

Getting the hives while doing work on a missionary with my church group down in Mexico.   

As for my parents, that would seeing a man excrete fecal matter while touring Paris some years back.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 22, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As for my parents, that would seeing a man excrete fecal matter while touring Paris some years back.




There was a this fellow some years back in San Diego. He was known as Stinky Bob or The Skunk Man. SB was homeless. SB would poop his pants. On purpose. Didn't believe in lavatories or personal hygiene. The man could mag a gaggot.

He was finally institutionalized a couple years before his death.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 22, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with the lingo, is all.



SITREP: Situation Report. KIA: Killed An Action.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 22, 2006)

DerHauptman said:
			
		

> Some have the misguided impression that military leaders love and enjoy war and instigate it to justify their own jobs



I'm actually of the impression that war is usually instigated for political reasons by civilian government, and that military leaders have almost no power to start or avoid war, but are expected to win wars quickly whether or not the war is winnable.  There are obvious exceptions, when military leaders take over government, but for the most part the military is viewed as a tool by the political leaders, elected, hereditary, or other.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 22, 2006)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Now if only someone could prove that tubgirl was a fake... please?




i'm sorry.  i can't help you with that.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 22, 2006)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Now if only someone could prove that tubgirl was a fake... please?



 Fake - not that I've heard, sorry. Still, according to Wikipedia, the liquid in the picture is actually orange juice. Not sure if this detail helps at all, though. 

(Note that I've never seen the actual picture; I'm just passing along what I've read about it.)


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 23, 2006)

I have never seen it, and my curiosity is killing me.  So I have to ask, and I may regret it, what is this "tubgirl"? Can someone maybe describe it behind spoiler tags?


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 23, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Fake - not that I've heard, sorry. Still, according to Wikipedia, the liquid in the picture is actually orange juice. Not sure if this detail helps at all, though.
> 
> (Note that I've never seen the actual picture; I'm just passing along what I've read about it.)



It doesn't help. The less known about tubgirl the better.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 23, 2006)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> I have never seen it, and my curiosity is killing me.  So I have to ask, and I may regret it, what is this "tubgirl"? Can someone maybe describe it behind spoiler tags?



 Supposedly, it's a rather gross picture. I'm not sure how to summarize it without breaking Eric's granny.  If you really must know, a pretty safe way would be typing "tubgirl" in the Wikipedia search and clicking 'Go.' This will re-direct you to an article about shock sites that probably tells you more than you'll ever want to know but, fortunately, doesn't contain actual pictures. Fair warning, though - even merely reading about it may prove quite unpleasant to many.

(Note: Wikipedia articles can change a lot over time, so details and page names may or may not be the same in the future.)


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 23, 2006)

TG refers to any number of photographs staged by a young woman. She would use various props and pose in various positions, using a camera and timer to take the shots. She did it for the shock value and to gain attention. The last I heard she was under the care of a psychiatrist.


----------



## DerHauptman (Sep 23, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I understand what you are implying (they were all killed, perhaps?) but what does this mean, actually? I'm not familiar with the lingo, is all.




No, a SITREP is a situation report (as someone said - in this case it was just an update after the combat stoped to let the commander know what happened) I lost 2 men that day.   Loosing someone and not even being there to share in the hardship is way harder than being there listening to something happen on a radio is worse than having to endure it first hand.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 23, 2006)

DerHauptman said:
			
		

> No, a SITREP is a situation report (as someone said - in this case it was just an update after the combat stoped to let the commander know what happened) I lost 2 men that day.   Loosing someone and not even being there to share in the hardship is way harder than being there listening to something happen on a radio is worse than having to endure it first hand.



Damn, that is terrible man.... I hope you've been able to heal those wounds since then


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 23, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Supposedly, it's a rather gross picture. I'm not sure how to summarize it without breaking Eric's granny.  If you really must know, a pretty safe way would be typing "tubgirl" in the Wikipedia search and clicking 'Go.' This will re-direct you to an article about shock sites that probably tells you more than you'll ever want to know but, fortunately, doesn't contain actual pictures. Fair warning, though - even merely reading about it may prove quite unpleasant to many.
> 
> (Note: Wikipedia articles can change a lot over time, so details and page names may or may not be the same in the future.)



It's really interesting that this sort of thing doesn't bother me at all, in the slightest.  Most shock pictures don't, not even goatse.  Pictures of actual suffering tweak me out, but you can be gross to high heaven and I just yawn and click through.  I watch other people cringe and gag at stuff like that, and it's just as mysterious to me as watching people freak out over a 5 mm long spider.


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 24, 2006)

I worked for many years at the UN War Crimes Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia, investigating and prosecuting the worst things that people can do to one another.  Pretty much a non-stop diet of murder, torture, rape and assorted other fun and games - none of which are suitable for this forum.  Hideous in the extreme.

But you know, what I really wanted to post about was the unbelievable respect that I have for those other posters who have endured the hardships of military service, police duty, and familial and personal distress of the sort posted about in this thread.  After reading through the posts so far, there aren't really words to express what I am trying to say, so I'll leave it at that.  Suffice to say that it's humbling.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I've been going back and forth about this...not sure if I want to write this up or not, but here goes:

It was Saturday, October 16th, 1999.  I was 21 years old, living at home.  To most of the country, it was Sweetest Day.  A holiday that I'll never, ever celebrate now.  I remember sleeping in that morning pretty late.  I woke up because I heard my sister, who just happened to be visiting from Indianapolis, saying, "Oh my God, she's not breathing!"  I jolted awake, thinking that the dog, being pretty old, had just died.  I wasn't a huge fan of that dog anyway, but it was still a little upsetting.  Just then, the dog came running into my bedroom.  I was immediately wide awake and jumped out and ran into the other room, where my mom had died during the night.  She had some heart conditions, but was generally thought to be in decent health.  I'll never, ever forget the feeling of grabbing her hand and just feeling cold.  Something that will haunt me forever.  I've been to a few funerals and seen enough bodies, but when it's your own mother and she's still in your house, it's unbearable.

Fast forward to December 9th, 2004.  I was living with two roommates (sw3333 and monkeycheese42 of these boards).  We were renting a house.  One was a school-teacher and was always gone for work by 6:00 in the morning.  The other, Alan (monkeycheese42) worked a flex-shift and so his schedule was always changing.  It was not unusual for him to work early in the morning one day and late at night the next.  He was bipolar, had numerous back problems, and was always on a lot of medication.  That morning, I was running late for work.  I was on my way out to the garage when I heard a knock at the door.  I opened it up and it was Al's sister-in-law, who he worked with.  She said, "Where's Alan?  He's supposed to be working."  I figured he had just mixed up his schedule (not unusual) and had overslept.  I told her that I'd go get him and be right back.  I knocked on his bedroom door and called for him to wake up...he was late for work.  There was no answer.  I knocked harder.  (Sometimes his meds made him sleep through just about anything.)  Still no answer.  When I opened his door, I knew immediately that he was dead.  His skin looked blue and there was a trail of vomit coming from his mouth.  Just to be sure, I walked up and grabbed at his wrist to see if there was any sign of life.  Again, I felt the ice cold skin and had a flashback to my mother's wrist.  His sister-in-law came in and started screaming.  I tried to calm her down and dialed 911.  I'm still a little suprised that I was able to calm down, finding my best friend and roommate dead in our own house, but I guess that God just provided me with what I needed for that moment.

At the risk of violating the "no religion" rule, I'd just like to say that through these tragedies that I experienced, I really saw God work.  It's helped shape my life in new ways.  If saying so violates these boards policies, I am sorry for breaking the rules, but I think it's important to include in such a message.

This was a hard post to write, so I hope somebody gets something out of it.


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 25, 2006)

/\
::
::

dude, thats just got to suck.....


----------



## Numion (Sep 25, 2006)

ceratitis said:
			
		

> actually tamponade is when you bleed into a pocket of muscle aroud your heart and the pressure kills you. isnt this whole "man twisted by tube" an episode in "homoside, life on the street"?  or was it based on a real story?
> Z




It was on Faces of Death. Isn't the word "tourniquet"?

That's the source of the most disturbing things I've seen - I've not seen much in real life.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 25, 2006)

The religious restraint is here for a reason.  Please, be polite to those of us that do not like religion (mostly because we have seen God's work) and do not praise any Gods here.  Sorry about the harshness of that- but I am trying really hard to respect your beliefs and I so seldom see anyone respect mine.



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> This was a hard post to write, so I hope somebody gets something out of it.




I can understand.  Having seen my share of the dead, sat wittness to more then a few pleas, as well as been near to a few loved ones that have passed I can completely understand.    

Peace, all and take care.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 25, 2006)

I've not seen anything like what tracer has seen. The worst I've seen was road kill, althought I've seen pidgeons who have been dead for ages decompose outside my house. Its not much really.

I find people messing with nails disturbing...


----------



## BOZ (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> a lot of heavy stuff




man, that is harsh, dude.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 26, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I find people messing with nails disturbing...



That just reminded me of a story my cousin told me a few years ago now.

He was walking to class (highschool) and was just about to turn a corner when this terrible scream came from around it, and a ways up the hallway.

Turns out, this girl had flipped out at something and slapped her hand *hard* against a locker - which had, stuck in it's doorjam, a pen(cil?) sticking out. With the help of a teacher, she slid her (now) blood-covered hand off of the pen(cil?) and was then rushed to the emergency room to get herself stiched up and whatnot.

He said that scream had terrifyed him - it sounded like someone was dying


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 26, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> That just reminded me of a story my cousin told me a few years ago now.
> 
> He was walking to class (highschool) and was just about to turn a corner when this terrible scream came from around it, and a ways up the hallway.
> 
> ...



An awful story from a friend of mine, which happened to a family he knew:
The family were at home together one day, a normal weekend like any other.  The mother of the family tripped and fell while carrying a pen, which in a freak of fate, impaled her through the corner of her eyesocket and killed her instantly.  The pen went in so deep that the family had no idea what had happened.  From their perspective, she had just fallen forwards and died for no obvious reason.  It wasn't until the emergency services arrived that the end of the pen was spotted, just visible in the corner of her eye.  To make it worse, the police initially found it so hard to believe that such a fluke could happen that the family were under investigation for murder for the period immediately after her death, before it was decided that it was just an accident after all.  Of course, when a strange death happens in the family, the police are required to consider all of the options, and it's far from unheard of for a family member to be responsible.  But I wouldn't have wished such a deranged scenario on anyone.


----------



## sckeener (Sep 26, 2006)

Very few things disturb me.   I can be shocked easily, but for something to disturb me, it has to be something I dwell on for awhile.

Somethings that I have been told should disturb me, but don't are

-digging up the dead body of my mom's ex-boyfriend that cheated on her w/11 other women & giving her an STD after he was missing for 2 weeks.  Since I went to the police the next day, that was the longest night of my life. I've been told I should find it disturbing the fact that she was such a nice person, that she was my mom, that she was someone I knew so well could do something like that.....but I don't.  I guess I saw shades of gray back then.
-my mom sleeping with my 1 month older best friend, age 15.
-watching my ex-wife's parents die of colon cancer

Some things that do disturb me are
-visiting my parents in prison (something about walking into a place where you can't get out easily)
-my dad conviced of a crime I believe him to be innocent of...he'll be 88 when he is free again.  Despite both my parents being lawyers, I learned more from my parents cases than any they tried.  If you ever get accused, go for broke.  With conviction rates in the upper 90% across the country (USA), that is the only chance you have.  Appeals are for errors in law, so realistically you only have one shot at your defense.
-my great bunny massacre. driving 10 mph across west texas in a fog extremely thick
-overhearing my ex-wife in the bedroom with another guy.




			
				dragonhead said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing i have seen is going out on a blind date to find my date (to my shock and utter disgust) was my mom




lol.  I am surprised that didn't happen to me.  My mother use to keep the same age regardless of how old I got on the BBS curcuit.  It did suprise me when she became friends with a girl online who I had a one night swinging relationship with.




			
				Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Darkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sometimes the locks don't work anyway....

Just so no one thinks I'm a saint and my ex-wife is bad for sleeping with another guy while I was in the house, my wife walked in on me with another woman.  The door had been locked.  I resisted the urge to try the door when my ex-wife was cheating though I stayed awake all night.  The sounds were bad enough.  I didn't need images.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> An awful story from a friend of mine, which happened to a family he knew:
> The family were at home together one day, a normal weekend like any other.  The mother of the family tripped and fell while carrying a pen, which in a freak of fate, impaled her through the corner of her eyesocket and killed her instantly.  The pen went in so deep that the family had no idea what had happened.  From their perspective, she had just fallen forwards and died for no obvious reason.  It wasn't until the emergency services arrived that the end of the pen was spotted, just visible in the corner of her eye.  To make it worse, the police initially found it so hard to believe that such a fluke could happen that the family were under investigation for murder for the period immediately after her death, before it was decided that it was just an accident after all.  Of course, when a strange death happens in the family, the police are required to consider all of the options, and it's far from unheard of for a family member to be responsible.  But I wouldn't have wished such a deranged scenario on anyone.



  

Wow, dude, that's just messed up. Holy cow. I could imagine being suspected of my own parents death


----------



## Tewligan (Sep 27, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> There's a term for that. What is it called? Tamponade(sp)?



That sounds like the worst drink ever.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 27, 2006)

where's that vomit smiley when you need it?


----------



## Mark Hope (Sep 27, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Wow, dude, that's just messed up. Holy cow. I could imagine being suspected of my own parents death



Yeah, it's not the most gruesome or disturbing thing I've ever encountered or anything.  It's just that it's so _bizarre_ that makes it stick in my mind.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 27, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> That just reminded me of a story my cousin told me a few years ago now.
> 
> He was walking to class (highschool) and was just about to turn a corner when this terrible scream came from around it, and a ways up the hallway.
> 
> ...



See thats quite disturbing but it doesn't pair up with nails....

I friend of mine once heard a kid scream after getting run into by a car, I be that was disturbing. The kid ended up fine by the way.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 28, 2006)

(By the way, I've now seen tubgirl.  As expected, like other shock pictures, it doesn't go on my list.)




			
				Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> It's really interesting that this sort of thing doesn't bother me at all, in the slightest.  Most shock pictures don't, not even goatse.  Pictures of actual suffering tweak me out, but you can be gross to high heaven and I just yawn and click through.  I watch other people cringe and gag at stuff like that, and it's just as mysterious to me as watching people freak out over a 5 mm long spider.



 Same here. I found that I can eat without any problem while looking at pictures that turn many people's stomachs. It's part of the reason why I'm extra-careful when pointing others toward such things. Spiders, I don't mind, either.

Now, actual suffering, on the other hand... Watching _that_ kind of thing might well frustrate me, depending on severity.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 28, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> The mother of the family tripped and fell while carrying a pen, which in a freak of fate, impaled her through the corner of her eyesocket and killed her instantly. ... To make it worse, the police initially found it so hard to believe that such a fluke could happen that the family were under investigation for murder for the period immediately after her death, before it was decided that it was just an accident after all.



 Now that's harsh. Speaking of fatal freak accidents, here's one I read about in the newspaper a few years ago: Some guy here in Vienna, who really loved cats, supposedly tripped over his cat, fell, and broke his neck.


----------



## Bad Karma99 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been lurking here for a while and haven't wanted to post until now - 

DerHauptman - What you shared really touched me! 

I appreciate all that you and your fellow soldiers do for us. Got to be hard to deal with people you know dieing?

Also, it seems like compared to what you described some of the other stuff is sheer trivia.

Thanks for your sacrifices, 

Karma


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 28, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's not the most gruesome or disturbing thing I've ever encountered or anything.  It's just that it's so _bizarre_ that makes it stick in my mind.



Yeah man, weird stuff happens way too often for my liking.

[OT]

One time, last fall when I had just starting working at the gas station I am at, I had been sweeping the front area and had left the broom leaning against the big front window. Now, not to be racist or anything at all - so please don't get me wrong here - but this native guy, all beraggled and looking like he'd been sleeping his clothes for a month and hadn't had a shower in twice that, stumbles up to the front door. This guy smelt like a bloody _breathemint_ - he was drunk off of mouthwash. He proceded to pick up my broom and heft it in his hands, as if seeing if he could hit someone with with it. He kinda swayed back and forth, and then put the broom down as a customer came up to the doors to pay. This drunk guy takes off his hat to beg for money, and the customer gives his some changes. Immediately, this drunk guy grabs the money and saunters off down the street.

Very possibly the most _bizzare_ thing I've experienced in a few years. Man, we talked about that for _weeks_ at my work 

[/OT]

cheers,
--N


----------



## BOZ (Sep 29, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> By the way, I've now seen tubgirl.  As expected, like other shock pictures, it doesn't go on my list.




wow, either you're a strong-stomached fellow, or you don't impress easily!


----------



## Harmon (Sep 29, 2006)

Karma's right Der- I know I have said it before, but thanks for serving.  Wish I could have (kept out for hearing problems).

A friend of mine served in the Marine Corps- said he saw lots of interesting stuff (think .50 caliber meets human body).


----------



## Tewligan (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh, I can't believe I forgot about this one when I first saw this thread:
www.shayesaintjohn.com

When you enter, check out the Movies. "Turkey Day" is one of my favorites. Apparently, Shaye makes appearances here in the L.A. area, but I've yet to be lucky(?) enough to witness her awesomeness in person. Enjoy the creepy!


----------



## Harmon (Oct 2, 2006)

Saw something this last week that reminded me of an accident from (once again) my youth- a motorcyclist wrecked, slid across the pavement in his jeans, tore the skin, meat, muscle, etc down to the bone on his leg and attached rear cheek.

I was in the back yard when I heard the wreck, and going through the house as I heard the screaming.  I called 911 and alerted them they would need EMTs before I even saw the wreck.  Before I got out the front door (I was running mind you) the screaming had stopped.  

A minute or so after the wreck I was to this guy's side.  He was completely out of it, I pretended to be his brother until he died.  It was the only thing I could do for him.    

The EMTs showed- I told them to call his brother (Danny- if memory serves, its been twenty odd years) in.... Oregon (long time ago, and the conversation is kinda something I have tried to forget).  They said they would try and I walked away.    

That kinda stuff I remember in flashes mostly, and not always do I remember details, so much of it comes back in terrible nightmares.  I find comfort in the fact that I gave him the ability to release the "I'm sorry," and "I love yous," that it seems so many people have at the end.


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 5, 2006)

ouch. um, that is deep.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 6, 2006)

Finding out what 'Guro' porn was, and realising people actually got off on it. 
How jaded do you need to be to need THAT?


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 6, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Finding out what 'Guro' porn was, and realising people actually got off on it.
> How jaded do you need to be to need THAT?




[doesn't recognize the term, checks wikipedia]
[curses his curiosity]


----------



## Zog (Oct 6, 2006)

I work at an Independant Living Center, helping people with all sorts of disabilties live as normal lives as they can.  

Item the first, which I am ashamed to admit affects me so much.  
    We had a consumer come into the office one day, for the yearly 'hey how's it going meeting'.  I was able, somehow, to smile and say 'nice to met you' as they rolled by in their wheelchair.  And then I had to leave the office, and splash some water on my face.  Imagine having your right arm fixed, immobile, at 90 degrees to your body, elbow bent at 90 degrees also, and wrist as well, palm up.  Your arm does not move, not because of a cast or surgery, but because your muscles themselves are twisted and locked in position.  Your legs are similiarly twisted and immobile.  Your left arm is tied to your body so it doesn't get in the way, you have no control of it either.  Your mouth is perpetually open, with your tongue hanging out.  There is a drool cup fixed to your chin.  You can pivot your head about 10 degrees either direction, and have very limited torso twist ability.  You can not speak, or gesture, merely grunt or moan.

I like to think I have a good imagination, but I can not imagine life like that.  I've seen a lot of consumers, with a lot of different, nasty, horrible problems.  But that person, and they were still a PERSON, trapped in that rigid shell of a body, that person disturbed me on a level I didn't know I had.


Horrible death is one thing.  But horrible LIFE is something I find far more disturbing.  
Item the Second:
    One of the things I deal with is the yearly nurse's evaluation of how many hours of care a consumer needs, based on their medical condition.  Occasionally, we have the misfortune to see actual photos of the open sores that need care.  Picture, if you will, a Cone.  About 4-6 inches diameter and with a height of 3-4 inches.  Now imagine a series of full color pictures of a human leg.  With an empty, oozing, bloody, pustulent hole the size of that pyramid.  And now, imagine being the person with that hole.  For three years.

Life goes on.


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Oct 8, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> The most disturbing thing I have experenced was getting banned from ENworld for expressing my opinion I did not attack anyone on here, but I guess if your opinion is not popular, you get banned. So much for free speech.




Dude, if getting shut out of an RPG group is the "most disturbing thing" you have experienced, then you are one of the most sheltered people I've ever met.

For me it would be finding out about my mother's stomach cancer.  (She died eight years ago from it).


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 8, 2006)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> Dude, if getting shut out of an RPG group is the "most disturbing thing" you have experienced, then you are one of the most sheltered people I've ever met.



CM, that has already been dealt with upthread, so no need to add insult to injury, eh.

cheers,
--N


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 8, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I've ever seen that did not involve blood, guts, gore, ranting, raving, bodily fluids, physical deformities, or a gross disease involved a mother and her son.

He was 18 months old and getting into everything. Or trying to.

She had him on a leash and was hovering over him to make sure he never came to harm. Never, not once. Kid couldn't even trip and fall down. Absolute protection from harm.

What is that kid going to learn as he grows up? Will she let him grow up?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 9, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> What is that kid going to learn as he grows up? Will she let him grow up?




Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb...


----------



## Jesus_marley (Oct 9, 2006)

The most disturbing thing I have had the misfortune to witness is, quite frankly, the depths to which a human being can sink in order to feed a drug addiction. 

I have seen a homeless guy doing a line of cocaine off of a dumpster. I have seen 14 year old prostitutes offering themselves for 10 dollars to buy crystal meth. I have witnessed the physical degeneration of a young woman from the start of her habit to the end one year later. I saw a girl overdose in a filth encrusted stairwell. Fortunately she survived.... at least for one more day. I was able to get a hold of the EMTs in time.

The most disturbing aspect of all of this is that there is nothing else that I can do but watch it happen.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 9, 2006)

I caught you knockin'
    at my cellar door
I love you, baby,
    can I have some more
Ooh, ooh, the damage done.

I hit the city and
    I lost my band
I watched the needle
    take another man
Gone, gone, the damage done.

I sing the song
    because I love the man
I know that some
    of you don't understand
Milk-blood
    to keep from running out.

I've seen the needle
    and the damage done
A little part of it in everyone
But every junkie's
    like a settin' sun.

---Neil Young, _The Needle and the Damage Done_

Note; Some have traced the break-up of The Buffalo Springfield to Neil Young's heroin habit. Soon after he quit cold turkey and he's been clean ever since.

Albert Francis "Frank" Sinatra is rumored to have been a heroin addict early in his career. when it started to threaten that career he went into seclusion and beat it. The movie _The Man With The Golden Arm_ is said to be autobiographical.

Not everybody has that sort of determination unfortunately.


----------



## glass (Oct 9, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> There's a term for that. What is it called? Tamponade(sp)?



Crush Injury Syndrome, I think.


glass.


----------



## javapadawan (Oct 9, 2006)

I was going to post something in this thread when I saw the title.

But having read it, I don't think that silly story I had is really relevant after all.

Instead, I'm going to count my blessings, and send my sympathy, condolences and heartfelt thanks in turn to each of the others who have posted their own stories.


----------



## Harmon (Oct 10, 2006)

I just saw Heroes and remembered something from my teens, I wrote it out and realized this isn't helping anyone.  Or at least it doesn't seem to be helping anyone?


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 10, 2006)

I was fliping through the channels yesterday and a show was on the discovery channel. i say guys i blue suits over a pile of meat, i thougt this was a show on the FDA, but then i saw a face. i looked and the balloon said discovery health, and the show was real tramua cases in the ER. the unfortuneate person looked like gound up hamburger, with all of the blood turning everything red. my wife wasnt hungery anymore after that.


----------



## hobbit_killer (Oct 10, 2006)

A few years ago, my wife and I wanted to remodel our house.  The area we live in is extremely expensive and it was much easier to rebuild on what we had than buy new.

It was tough to find a contractor to help us out, once again contractors in our area are making money hand over fist.  We knew what we wanted and even had rough floor plans but we needed somebody to help us with the details.

In cam this guy.  Down to earth, reasonable, seemed to be exactly what we wanted and was willing to work with us.  The first meeting was great we both really liked the guy and gave him a few hundred bucks to do draw up what we had.

That was the last we heard from him.

Several months go buy.  Phone calls go unanswered and eventually the voicemail is full.  

On a whim I star checking obituaries in the paper to see if something happened.  I don't find him, but I do find his mother.

Evidently shortly after meeting with us he went home and brutally beat his mother to death.  He then just sat in his house for I guess was weeks.  A neighbor finally called the police because mail was piling up.  The police arrived and he answered the door still in the same blood crusted clothes.  They asked if he was okay and to let them in.  He refused at first but then said his mother wasn't okay.  That was an understatement, she had been dead for quite some time.  

A few months later I got about half the deposit back from his lawyer.  She said he was trying to make amends from prison.  

It shook my wife up quite a bit and I'll admit that being with someone right before they snapped freaked me out too.

But what really gets me is that after about the third phone call, I wasn't leaving the nicest messages on his voicemail.  And although its speculation, the psycho probably sat there and listened to everything I said.  

I made a note to myself that in the future its probably not a good idea to provoke convicted killers.


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 11, 2006)

Most Disturbing.
One of my uncles was hit by a drunk driver (her second DUI in as many weeks) while he was riding a motorcycle.  She went left of center  and sheared his left side off.  The motorcyle was a perfect save for one missing peg.  I remember seeing him in the hospital.  The doctor said that we should say goodbye.  When we walked in all of his insides were in, what I can only call, a giant zip top bag.  The staff was simply waiting for him to stop living.  This is not to say that they hadnt tried to save him...there is only so much you can do though.

Most Inspiring.
My mom looked down to her brother after everyone else had made their peace and said "Jerry, in 41 years you have never done a damn thing anyone has ever expected you to do.  So if youre going to die, then die...if not then beat this."  May I die now if Im telling falsehoods, his vitals jumped.  Hes still alive today, missing some parts, but alive nontheless.

As for everyone else, I truely hope that the most disturbing thing in your life has already passed.  Were all in this together.


----------



## qstor (Oct 11, 2006)

Most Disturbing.
For me, one night around 3am when I was half asleep I got a phone call from I guess some kids? I wasn't really sure, but it sounded like a voice in an errie horror movie on the other end of the phone and it freaked me out. I said hello hello but the voice kept going and if it was kids they didnt laugh or anything. It might have been a voice remixer(?) or something. I didnt sleep for the rest of the night. I tried *69 




Most Inspiring.
For me, after a few months of training, running about 25 miles a week in 1998.  I ran the Marine Corps Marathon in around 4 hours. It was hot around 76 F hot. I got dehydrated cause I had coffee in the morning. I walked the last few miles _but _ ran across the finish line when my dad cheered me on from the side near the Marine memorial in Virginia.


----------



## gamecat (Oct 11, 2006)

My most disturbing experience followed an overdose of MDMA.

I couldn't pee. And I'd been guzzling water all night. For six hours, I languished in pain. On top of that, my brain was chemically imbalanced toward depression, all of my "good feelings" neurotransmitters spent in the previous evening's rolling.

The next three days were hell.

I haven't taken E since.


----------

